# Paratilapia polleni



## Shroob (May 7, 2008)

Hi all,

These are a few pictures of my new fish, after a large downsize I only have this one fish and a shrimp tank.

I decided to set up one aquarium in the living room as a 'show tank' - well thats the theory. The tank only has 1 fish - a Paratilapia polleni, I'm undecided on tankmates at the moment, thinking of some rainbows for dithers, some sort of catfish and maybe a BN plec.

All pictures taken without flash - I'm really hoping that this fish develops into a good looking fish, its only around 1-2" at the moment but I think it has potential.

*Full tank shot:*









Close ups of the Polleni:

















*
Spitting out sand after eating a pellet:*









*Best picture showing its true colours/potential:*









Any feedback is appreciated with regards to tankmates/pictures,
Thanks


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

My favorite of the Madagascar fish. Gorgeous!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Very nice indeed....he/she is gorgeous!!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Hopefully it keeps that blue ... most are gold or silver spotted.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Fantastic specimen!


----------

